
Futurecam.app is now open source - kartickv
https://github.com/kartickvad/Futurecam
======
kartickv
Futurecam is a computational photography camera app for iOS that process 1Gb
of image data per second on an iPhone 7. It can do things that SLR's can't,
like changing shutter speed after capture. Check out
[http://futurecam.app](http://futurecam.app) to find out about more features
and how it works. I ran Futurecam as a startup for 3 years and now I'm moving
on, so I'm making it open source, under the MIT license.
[https://github.com/kartickvad/Futurecam](https://github.com/kartickvad/Futurecam)

